# للمهتمين باسطمبات الصاج



## الأسكندراني (17 أبريل 2010)

اذا حد مهتم انه ياخد دورة في تصميم اسطمبات الصاج يوجد مركز تدريب في القاهرة له فروع في مدينة نصر ومصر الجديدة يعطي دورات للمهندسين 
ياريتالمهتم يرد على الموضوع حتى يمكننا تكوين مجموعة لنتمكن من دخول هذه الدورة 
لأى استفسار ممكن ابعت لكم اسم الركز وتليفوناته واي تفاصيل اخري


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله بركاته
انا معاك وثلاثه من المهندسين المهتمين جداُ يعنى اربعه
لو سمحت ابعتلى اسم المركز وعنوانه 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأسكندراني (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

آسف على التأخير بعتلك البيانات على الخاص وأرجوا التأكيد علية بسرعة


----------



## grafidustrial (13 مايو 2010)

ممكن تبعتلى انا كمان البيانات ع الخاص و لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ibrahim.elbadry (14 مايو 2010)

انا بستخدم سوليد وركس فى تصميم اسطمبات البلاستيك وعايز اخد دوره فى اسطمبات الصاج واتمنى انه البيانات تكون على العام حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## الأسكندراني (16 مايو 2010)

اخي ابراهيم ممكن نتناقش في تصميم اسطمبات البلاستيك باستخدام سوليد وركس

ما هي الخطوات هل تبدأ برسم المنتج وتستخدم البرنامج لعمل الCavity وهل يوجد بسوليد وركس مكتبة للأجزاء القياسية لاسطمبات البلاستيك وممكن ترفع لنلا بعض الصور لاسطمبات قمت بتصميمها
انا استخدم سوليدوركس لكن لتصميم المنتجات


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (22 مايو 2010)

هل من جديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

يا عم الإسكندرانى
ما تقول الإسم والعنوان على العام
لعل الناس تستفيد

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## الأسكندراني (24 مايو 2010)

لا استتطيع ذكر اسم الشركة على العام لأن ذلك لا يتفق مع قوانين الملتقي

الشركة اتصلت بي واخبرتني ان هذا الكورس ليس متاحا لديهم في هذه الفترة !!!

اذا حد يعرف مكان آخر يقدم هذه الدورة ممكن نتصل بهم


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (24 مايو 2010)

حاجه عجيبه جداُ
بلد طويله عريضه مفيهاش مركز ولا كليه ولا حتى مهندس كفائه يقدر يدى دوره فى المجال المهم ده.
على الرغم ان الموضوع مطروح من فتره طويله لاكن... (مفيش فيده) ( انا محبط )
حاجه تحزن.


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا عندى اقتراح اخير 
نجمع اسماء الرغبين فى الدوره فى ورقه ونرفقها بجواب لاحد الكليات (بعد التاكد من وجود دكتور متخصص فى المجال ده ومشهور بجوده الشرح والخبره) ونطلب منهم عقد دوره فى اسطمبات الصاج.
افتكر لما يكون العدد كبير هيكون فى رد فعل كويس. خصوصا ان كل الكليات فى الوقت الحاضر عندها مراكز للتدريب داخل الكليه بتشرح برامج ودورات متخصصه فى الجوده والاداره وما شابه

لو فى حد يقدر يفيد بفكره او معلومه (حتى لو كان غير مهتم بالموضوع ) يريت ميبخلش علينا.


----------



## الأسكندراني (3 يونيو 2010)

فكرتك معقولة يا اسحاق ممكن نسأل مبدئيا الكليات ونعرف العدد الأدنى كام وبعدين نحاول نجمع العدد المطلوب


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (3 يونيو 2010)

جميل انا هسأل فى هندسه شبرا وهندسه القاهره
هندسه شبرا فيها الاستاذ الدكتور ابراهيم موسى

بس انا شايف مفيش ردود على الموضوع! 
هل لان مفيش مهتمين غير اصحاب المشركات الموجوده؟


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (13 أغسطس 2010)

المتخصصون فى هذا المجال
يوجد فى هندسه عين شمس أ.د. محمد عطيه زمزم و أ.د. محمد حسين
هندسه شبرا أ.د. إبراهيم موسى كما ذكر الأخ إسحاق المصرى
هندسه إسكندريه د. جابر كرشاه وأخرون
هندسه القاهره أ.د. عبد الله ويفى أ.د محمود شاكر رجب أ.د. محمد كمال بديوى أ.د محمد عز حسن و أخرون
هندسه حلوان أ.د.مرقص غبريال أ.د.لطفى عبد اللطيف و اخرون
و من الصناعه الدكتور أحمد البحراوى
هذا ما اتذكره الان و لكن هناك فى الكليات الاخرى متخصصون اخرون فى هذا المجال


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (13 أغسطس 2010)

توجد فى جمعيه المهندسين الميكانيكين دوره فى الإسطمبات تعقد مره كل عامين او حسب الطلب و يشارك فيها استاذنا الكبير مصطفى شعبان و الأستاذ الدكتور محمد عطيه زمزم و لكنها دوره مضغوطه جدا و لكن الماده العلميه الخاصه بها جيده جدا وهى فى اسطمبات الصاج و البلاستيك و الحداده و البثق و السباكه فى اسطمبات و سعرها معقول جدا أنا حضرتها عام 2008 و أظنكم ستستفيدوا بها


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (13 أغسطس 2010)

جميع مكتبات كليات الهندسه تحتوى على العديد من الكتب الهندسيه المتخصصه فى الأسطمبات وكذلك على الانترنت وسوف أبحث لكم عن اللينكات مع Google Books و مرفق مع المشاركه هذه مجموعه من اغلفه الكتب المتاحه على الانترنت فى الوقت الحالى


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (13 أغسطس 2010)

فى الحقيقه الكتب فى مجال تصميم اسطمبات الصاج باللغه العربيه شحيحه جدا و لكن أفضل كتاب وجدته حتى الان هو تصميم قوالب القص و تشكيل الصفيح للمؤلفان رسمى الصدى و احمد كامل و هو صادر عن دار الانس بدمشق سوريا و كتاب ميكانيكا تشكيل الصفائح المعدنيه للمؤلفان زد مارسينياك و جى إل دنكان و ترجمه الدكتور ماهر حمدى الصاحب و الدكتور زهير صلاح عبد الجبار و الكتاب الاخير فى تشكيل المعادن و ليس فى تصميم الإسطمبات ولكنه يعطى خلفيه ضروريه فى مجال تصميم الإسطمبات - الكتاب الاول يغطى المبادئ الاساسيه و الضروريه فى مجال تصميم الإسطمبات الصاج - و بهذا لا تكونوا محتاجين لدوره فى الإسطمبات - ربنا يوفقكم لكل خير


----------



## zamalkawi (13 أغسطس 2010)

حسين عبد المنعم قال:


> هندسه القاهره أ.د. عبد الله ويفى أ.د محمود شاكر رجب أ.د. محمد كمال بديوى أ.د محمد عز حسن و أخرون


ياااه فكرتني بدكتور محمود شاكر رجب ودكتور كمال بديوي، دكاترة عظام فعلا، الله يمسيهم بالخير، اتعلمت كتير على ايدهم


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (13 أغسطس 2010)

أنا يسعدنى أن اجيبكم على أى إستفسار فى هذا الموضوع فى حدود معرفتى المتواضعه


----------



## _mhefny (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا مش بس لوحدي المهتم لا ومعايا ناس تانيه كمان حوالي من 3 ل 4 زملاء وده ايميلي بس ياريت تكون دورات مفيده ومش غاليه برضه [email protected]شكرا وياريت يكون الموضوع جاد


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (14 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ حفنى برجاء قراءه مشاركتى مره اخرى أنا لا أسوق لدورات أنا فقط أرشدكم لأماكن يمكن أن تسألوا فيها و لمتخصصين يمكن أن تذهبوا إليهم و إلى كتب مفيده يمكن أن تقرؤوها بديله عن الدورات و احب أن أوضح شئ و هو ان موضوع تصميم وتصنيع الإسطمبات هو فن أكثر منه هندسه بمعنى أنك يجب ان تزاول المهنه بالفعل لمده يحددها الخبراء فى هذا المجال ما بين 7 إلى 15 سنه حتى تصبح مصمم إسطمبات محترف و لكن الدورات و الكتب وغيرها مجرد وسيله تعرفك ماذا يحتوى هذا العلم من خطوات و معادلات وإلخ و برجاء تعقب مشاركاتى فى هذا المنتدى وسوف تجد بعض المواد العلميه التى قد تفيدك أنت وزملائك


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (14 أغسطس 2010)

إلى جميع الإخوه المهتمين بموضوع تصميم الإسطمبات الصاج برجاء الإطلاع على الملفات المرفقه و هم دليل مبسط فى مجال تصميم الإسطمبات و قد عثرت عليهم اثناء البحث خلال الانترنت


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## GipsyKing (1 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> ياااه فكرتني بدكتور محمود شاكر رجب ودكتور كمال بديوي، دكاترة عظام فعلا، الله يمسيهم بالخير، اتعلمت كتير على ايدهم



عزيزي اذا كنت تقصد الدكتور كمال بديوي عميد كلية الهندسة في جامعه مصر 
فقد انتقل الى رحمة الله


----------



## شريف صلاح (4 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعة انا عايز اشترك معاكم فى الدورة دى يا ريت تبعتولى اسم الشركة وتليفونها


----------



## zamalkawi (4 أبريل 2011)

gipsyking قال:


> عزيزي اذا كنت تقصد الدكتور كمال بديوي عميد كلية الهندسة في جامعه مصر
> فقد انتقل الى رحمة الله


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
البقاء لله


----------



## مجدي ميشيل (27 مايو 2011)

thank you


----------



## ehabsheha (27 مايو 2011)

ارجو من السادة المهندسين الاعضاء الرد على سؤالى فى كيفية تصنيع الاجزاء الاساسية من الموتوسيكل علشان دى خيبة قوية اننا لغاية دلوقتى لسة بنستورد الموتوسيكلات دى من الصين .
فهل طريقة تصنيعها صعبة للحد اللى مانعرفش نعمله هنا فى مصر.
على فكرة انا مهندس ميكانيكا و الحظ خدمنى و اشتغلت لمدة طويلة بالمصانع الحربية و عندى خبرة معقولة بالتصنيع بس السؤال عن طريقة تصنيع الموتوسيكلات ماعرفش اجابتة


----------



## شريف صلاح (2 يونيو 2011)

يا جماعة فى اكتر من مركز بس انتو عايزين تاخد اسطمبات الشيت ميتال ببرنامج ايه
انا عارف اماكن ممكن ناخد فيها كورسات اسطمبات شيت ميتال بس لبرنامجInventor 2012 أو برنامج DelCam


----------



## abqarino (11 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxx


----------



## احمد حماد (1 يوليو 2011)

انا ايضا مهتم ارجو سرعة ارسال المعلومات


----------



## وسام 1975 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم للاخوة المهندسين كافة موظوع الاسطمبات موظوع كبير وتخصصي بالنسبة لقوالب حقن البلاستك ممكن تصميمه في برنامج الsolidwork ولكن توجد ملحقات تنصب مع البرنامج اصدار 2008 يمكنك من ان تصمم فقط المنتج وبقية الاجزاء القياسية تنزل من البرنامج حسب قياسات المنتج وانا اعمل حاليا على البرنامج مما يختصر وقت التصميم للقالب من اسابيع الى ساعات محدودة اما بالنسبة لقوالب الحديد القطع والحني والتثقيب والسحب العميق ايضا يوجد برنامج ينصب مع السولد وورك ويعمل على القوالب المعدنية والمذهل في البرامج تتوفر فيه امكانية تجربة القالب على الحاسبة ويعطيك النتائج والمقترحات اي (المحاكات ) وتتوصل للتصميم المثالي النهائي


----------

